# Mail order (gorilla) bride... err... groom



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 28, 2009)

Gorilla's gone wild
_Globe and Mail_
Friday, Aug. 28, 2009 

A group of female gorillas at the London Zoo got a look at their new male suitor before his arrival. But the picture proved more tasty than telling.

Watch video: Gorilla's gone wild - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Fiver (Aug 28, 2009)

*sigh* 

This is why I'm so fearful of online dating. Gorillas would rip my pics apart.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol:  Imagine what they're going to do to him when he gets in there - 3 of them and one of him....


----------



## why (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

it won't load for me :hissyfit:


----------



## Fiver (Aug 29, 2009)

Try it here instead:

YouTube - A group of female gorillas at the London Zoo got a look at ...


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you fiver!!

so what does eating a photograph of a potential mate mean? any gorilla psychologists in the room? :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2009)

It means they think he's yummy?


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

hmm. either that or they hate him and are out to destroy him? :lol:


----------

